# UK VPN for use in UAE



## _dBax_ (Jan 14, 2012)

*Looking for a VESPA*

Hi guys, I'm moving to UAE and will be living in Dubai, due to arrive this weekend. I'm looking for Vespa scooter sales, either private or from garage. If anyone can point me in the right direction it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Think Vespas are sold by the Aprillia Dealership on Um Suqeim Street near Mall of the Em`s. Maybe you`ll need to think about something a little more powerful though as you don`t want to be tootling about in the slow lane on the roads here.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

_dBax_ said:


> Hi guys, I'm moving to UAE and will be living in Dubai, due to arrive this weekend. I'm looking for Vespa scooter sales, either private or from garage. If anyone can point me in the right direction it would be greatly appreciated.


Not being melodramatic mate if you try to ride a Vespa around dubai your life expectancy is going to plummet to about 2 weeks I'm serious. Do yourself a favour get yourself a proper bike or, much much, better a small car.


----------



## _dBax_ (Jan 14, 2012)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> Not being melodramatic mate if you try to ride a Vespa around dubai your life expectancy is going to plummet to about 2 weeks I'm serious. Do yourself a favour get yourself a proper bike or, much much, better a small car.


Cheers will stick to the car.


----------

